# Where can i find Mazanita wood in BC?



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey everyone, i was looking at some aquascapes and i stumbled upon tom barr's collection of mazanita wood and i know he collects his own wood (in california i believe). I've read online that mazanita grows in BC as well, is there anywhere i can find pieces like the one in the thread below? Or is there anywhere that is ideal for collecting nice hardwood pieces?

Commmercial sale of Manzanita wood for aquascaping - Aquarium Plants

Thanks


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I sell it. There's a supplier who now has rights to Canada . He distributes to stores.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> I sell it. There's a supplier who now has rights to Canada . He distributes to stores.


well im looking to fill my 180 as well as 2 75 gallon tanks with wood and purchasing wood from a lfs would cost me quite a bit. I would prefer looking for my own pieces anyways


----------



## sdfish223 (Jul 27, 2010)

I've seen some growing in Victoria, but haven't seen any on the lower mainland.

Not sure if you can collect any thought, they were just kind of growing in random spots.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

i remember reading that they grow along the sea to sky highway, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

If you find them let me know.lol


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> Hey everyone, i was looking at some aquascapes and i stumbled upon tom barr's collection of mazanita wood and i know he collects his own wood (in california i believe). I've read online that mazanita grows in BC as well, is there anywhere i can find pieces like the one in the thread below? Or is there anywhere that is ideal for collecting nice hardwood pieces?
> 
> Commmercial sale of Manzanita wood for aquascaping - Aquarium Plants
> 
> Thanks


I get monday and tues days off i can show you .ill chip in for gas


----------



## sumbeachsumwhere (Apr 24, 2010)

Yes, they grow all along the sea to sky. I would advise not taking any because it is illegal. An alternative to manzanita is Mopani, which is very rich in colour. I have lots of water logged pieces that could easily scape your 180 and 75's. PM me if you want to take a look.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

What is so illegal by picking up dead wood off the ground


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

sumbeachsumwhere said:


> Yes, they grow all along the sea to sky. I would advise not taking any because it is illegal. An alternative to manzanita is Mopani, which is very rich in colour. I have lots of water logged pieces that could easily scape your 180 and 75's. PM me if you want to take a look.


what are you talking about its everywhere and dead . i even have the locals help me find it and load it.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

some of the laws in this country are ridiculous... I'm not allowed to pick wood up from the ground? are you kidding?

and johnny, i'd love to take you up on your offer but i'm too busy at the moment to make a trip all the way out.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i phoned about it last year any thing that is falling over our on the ground you can take what you want. and if you see a show branch on a side of a tree you can take in moderation .


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> i phoned about it last year any thing that is falling over our on the ground you can take what you want. and if you see a show branch on a side of a tree you can take in moderation .


Actually Johnny, that is wrong. You are not allowed legally as it is property of BC, yes, even the dead one on the ground. They do have the right to charge you, but not usually. Kind of the same thing about taking river rocks. You are not supposed to legally.

And please if it is still on the tree, don't take it. That is totally illegal.


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Manzanita are in the same family as arbutus and theres thousands all over the island and i assume the main land also.. What id probably do is look around and see if someone in your area has one of these in their yar and ask if you can take any fallen branches, who knows they might even let you cut some old/ dying branches off


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

April's got some in a photo on her webpage: http://www.aprilsaquarium.com/supplies.htm

If April doesn't have the exact piece that you need, you can try Aquariums West. They usually have manzanita wood. The last time I looked at it (a few months ago now) they had different shapes of wood in different boxes so if you don't see what you need, ask the staff for help.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Actually Johnny, that is wrong. You are not allowed legally as it is property of BC, yes, even the dead one on the ground. They do have the right to charge you, but not usually. Kind of the same thing about taking river rocks. You are not supposed to legally.
> 
> And please if it is still on the tree, don't take it. That is totally illegal.


that's funny you say that because when i was out there . the police seen me and my buddy asked what we were doing told them, THEY DID NOT CARE. we were like ya were taking a piece our too for a aquarium they were like carry on . and we had both saws in hand. when its crown land you can take a piece our too it would be like taking driftwood on a beach. especially when its dead fall . And when i called i phoned it was i think like ministry of British Columbia and they gave me a # for forest laws and i told what my plans were they said if your not harvesting it and taking a piece our too that it was not a big deal. . they told me if private land our crown in some areas you need a permit and if your harvesting. if you took like a piece our to even if its along the train tracks which i told them they said go for it . that is not wrong CHARLES . i called because i did not know if it was protected our not. i did not want like a 10000$ dollar fine . my dad told me to call because he soletive logs for fire wood all over the place . i heard our read that when they re did the sea to sky hwy they cut a lot down witch they will protect the arbutus tree and mazanita


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnny, police has better thing to do than just writing tickets or tracking people from taking pieces of tree down. It is not up to them.

And if you did not get charge, that still doesn't make it legal.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

well i think the government is lame anyways. they say whats right and wrong . and who can our cant . HA


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> that's funny you say that because when i was out there . the police seen me and my buddy asked what we were doing told them, THEY DID NOT CARE. we were like ya were taking a piece our too for a aquarium they were like carry on . and we had both saws in hand. when its crown land you can take a piece our too it would be like taking driftwood on a beach. especially when its dead fall . And when i called i phoned it was i think like ministry of British Columbia and they gave me a # for forest laws and i told what my plans were they said if your not harvesting it and taking a piece our too that it was not a big deal. . they told me if private land our crown in some areas you need a permit and if your harvesting. if you took like a piece our to even if its along the train tracks which i told them they said go for it . that is not wrong CHARLES . i called because i did not know if it was protected our not. i did not want like a 10000$ dollar fine . my dad told me to call because he soletive logs for fire wood all over the place . i heard our read that when they re did the sea to sky hwy they cut a lot down witch they will protect the arbutus tree and mazanita


Charles is right, the RCMP/Police have better things to do than waste time on idiots who fail to follow laws set by the MOE. Conservation Officers however... well, that's what they were hired to do. You may want to think twice about posting on a public forum the illegal activities you're proud you partake in....



Johnnyfishtanks said:


> well i think the government is lame anyways. they say whats right and wrong . and who can our cant . HA


And it's people with that mentality that make it more difficult for those of us who do follow laws, rules, regulations... thanks!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> Charles is right, the RCMP/Police have better things to do than waste time on idiots who fail to follow laws set by the MOE. Conservation Officers however... well, that's what they were hired to do. You may want to think twice about posting on a public forum the illegal activities you're proud you partake in....
> 
> And it's people with that mentality that make it more difficult for those of us who do follow laws, rules, regulations... thanks!


HA......................... did you even read what i wrote


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

there was an old thread on the old forum with the same BS. someone did post something that it was ok from the ministry of British Columbia . that you can take a few pieces of anything the was dead fall . that it was not a big deal . and if you guys know so much find something i can read and a law that states I CAN NOT . Because i did call and ask


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

this, like many laws that are put in place by the province regarding our natural resources are intended to be interpreted at different levels. while taking a stone from a river may seem rather innocent, imagine this on a grander scale. if its wrong for a large industry, then it needs to be consistent. 

If a forestry company, while on a larger scale than a hobbyist could go into a forest / park / municipal lands and take whatever they wanted, the results could be disastrous for ecosystems. Even though an individual has far less impact, its all about consistency of the law

and don't bother arguing about habitat disruption by taking one stone, or the insignificance of one branch... as the nutrients contained are far beyond the scope of the human eye. I did 7 years of schooling in this, and I know it seems counter-intuitive, but the homology of laws here makes other laws easier to apply.


----------

